# Reusing old Advent AIRXL case



## sjws1888 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
I am building a new PC and plan to reuse the case from my old advent T9004, full spec here:
http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/pc/t9004.htm

The case is an Advent AIRXL so I just wondered if anyone out there knew if this type of case is ok to reuse for a new build - the new mobo is standard ATX, also please not I am not reusing the old PSU, just the case.

If any one has disassemlbed one of these cases before or has any relevent information, I'd love to hear from you.

Many thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The biggest issue with OEM cases, that I run into, is the Mobo mounts very often will not align properly with some aftermarket Mobo's. The other is poor design that is not conducive to good airflow. I don't know what your case looks like so it may be fine.


----------

